# مزمور 119   للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2010)

مزمور 119 
 للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى

هذا المزمور هو " اطول اصحاح " فى الكتاب المقدس ..

ولم يجد له المفسرون اية علاقة باية مناسبة للآمة اليهودية ,

وانما هو تمجيد بحت لوصية الله , يكشف عن مدى كرامتها وسموها ونفعها ,

ويعلن عن التلذذ بناموس الرب ..

فكل اعداد هذا المزمور تدور فى هذا الفلك , عدا عددين هما " 122, 132 " فلا يتحدثان عن كلمة الله ..

وهذا المزمور منصوص فى شكل صلاة , لهج بها داود النبى نهاره وليله , وكانت كلمة الله فيها هى مركز تفكيره واهتمامه وحبه ..

ويقسم المفسرون سفر المزامير الى خمسة اقسام , تقابل اسفار موسى الخمسة , ويقابل هذا المزمور سفر التثنية , الذى هو سفر الوصايا , او سفر الكلمة الالهية ..

ويقسم داود النبى البشرية فى هذا المزمور الى صنفين :-

1- الآتقياء : وهم الذين يرتبطون بكلمة الله لكى يصلوا الى ادراك ارادة الله ويتمموها ..

2- الاشرار : وهم الذين يرفضون كلمة الله ويقاومونها ...


وهذا المزمور هو انشودة تتمتع فيها النفس بكلمة الله .. ولذلك يحتل مركز الصدارة فى صلاة نصف الليل , فى وقت انتظار العريس السماوى ..

وكأن الكنيسة بعد اجهاد طول النهار وتعب الليل , تتعزى به حتى يأتى العريس ويأخذها الى شركة مجده ...

يقول القديس أوغسطينوس

" هذا المزمور عميق جدا , لا استطيع الوصول الى عمقه , ومع هذا فهو لايحتاج الى مفسر وانما يحتاج الى من يقرأه ومن يسمعه "...

ويتميز هذا المزمور بأنه :

1- مدرسة صلاة

حيث يكشف عن حياة الصلاة من خلال واقع حى عاشه المرتل ...

وفيه تتضح وحدة الانسان , فيشترك الجسد مع النفس , والقلب مع الفم , فيتحول الكيان كله الى قيثارة متنوعة الانغام تعزف سيمفونية حب من خلال الصلاة والطاعة ..

فتارة يقول المرتل :

اخفيت اقوالك فى قلبى فلا تبعدنى عن وصاياك " 10 " ...
امل قلبى الى شهاداتك " 34 " ....
صرخت من كل قلبة فأستجب لى " 145 " ....


وتارة يقول :

تفيض شفتاى السبح اذا ما علمتنى حقوقك .. ينطق لسانى بأقوالك "171" ...


ونلاحظ ان المرتل يرفع قلبه للصلاة فى كل نسمة من نسمات حياته :

لى كل حين " 20 " ...
وطول النهار " 97 " ...
سبع مرات فى النهار " 164 " ...
وفى الليل " 55 " ...
ويناجى الثالوث القدوس : الاب " 73 , 90 " ..
والابن " 176 " ...
والروح القدس " 131 " ...

2- وبأنه مزمور تعليمى

يقول القديس يوحنا فم الذهب تعليقا عليه :

" دع الفم يرنم , والعقل يتهذب , فهذا ليس بالامر القليل .. فما ان نعلم اللسان التسبيح حتى تخجل النفس من ان تسلك طريقا مضادا لما تسبح به " ...

ويقول القديس البابا اثناسيوس عنه :

يصف هذا المزمور منهج حياة القديسين :

+ المحاربات والالام والتجارب والهجمات الشيطانية .

+ اسلحة الغلبة " الناموس والتعليم والصبر والعون الاتى من السماء " .

+ مكافأة الاتعاب والاكليل .

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2010)

جميل يا النهيسى
ميررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## ق عادل (3 يناير 2010)

*رائع الرب 

الرب يباركك 

على تعبك 

ويستخدمك 

وكل عام وانت وجميع اسرتك بخير *


----------



## Dr Fakhry (4 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يناير 2010)

هاقراه على طول  .. شكرا على موضوعك الجميل​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*

موضوع رائع جداااا اخي الحبيب

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا اخي النهيسي

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2010)

ق عادل قال:


> *رائع الرب
> 
> الرب يباركك
> 
> ...


*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هاقراه على طول  .. شكرا على موضوعك الجميل​


*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا اخي الحبيب
> 
> ...


*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا اخي النهيسي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------

